# 2008 Gateway Garden Railroad Club Schedule



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

-----GATEWAY SCHEDULE BOARD - AROUND THE BEND----- (updated 10/13/08) (All Meetings Start At 2 p.m. Unless Noted) Check out our new website for more info - www.GGRRC.org 2008 Oct 19 - Tom & Alice Woods GGRRC Club Meeting, Forristell, MO. Nov 1-2, 7th Annual Kaskaskia Valley Railway Fall Operating Session, open @ noon, Carlyle, IL. Nov 7-9, RailOps Symposium, Carlyle, IL. No GGRRC meeting scheduled in Nov. November 29-30, The Great Train Expo - Collinsville, IL. Dec 6 - Module setup at Oliver C. Joseph, Belleville, IL. Dec 13 - Oliver C. Joseph Open House and GGRRC Operating Session Dec 14 - Monthly Meeting Christmas Party - Bob & Elaine Temper, St. Louis, MO. 2009 January 10 - Take down of Modules at Oliver C. Joseph, Belleville, IL January ? - Monthly Meeting - Open January 30 - 31 - 28th Annual Gateway Mid-America Toy Show Feb 7-8, The Great Train Expo - St. Charles, MO Feb 14-15, 7th Annual Gateway Garden Railroad Club Winter Meet, Carlyle, IL March 7-8, The Great Train Expo - Tulsa, OK March ? - Monthly Meeting - Open April ? - Crown Valley Winery, Ste. Geneveive, MO May 2-3, 7th Annual Kaskaskia Valley Railway Spring Operating Session, open @ noon, Carlyle, IL May ? - Monthly Meeting - Open June ? - Monthly Meeting - Open July 5-11 - National Garden Railway Convention , Denver, CO The Gateway Garden Railroad Club is a family oriented group interested in collecting and running large scale trains. For the most part members live in the Greater St. Louis, Missouri Metropolitan Area. Although the club has some members as far as several hundred miles away. We meet once a month and it costs only $10 a year to join. If you are interested in joining, contact the address or number at the bottom of this post and enjoy the fun of large scale trains in the St. Louis area. www.GGRRC.org Corrections, information or inquiries can be directed to Ric Golding - [email protected] or (618) 594 - 3902


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated 01/27/08


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

23 events?!? Wow, I'm impressed. How many members do you have?


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

There are around 80 families that are members of the GGRC.  Most of them live in the Greater St. Louis Area, but we have a few as far away as Florida.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

First half of 2008 is almost complete and the schedule has been updated. Thanks to Jim and Ann Agnew for a great meeting, yesterday.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I went to write some of these into my MLS calendar and found they were already there


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

New updates at top of page as of 07/31/08


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated 10/13/08 at top of page


----------

